# Prinzipielle Frage: MTB Klick-Schuhe



## Roaky (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

seit ein paar Wochen spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir endlich mal vernünftige Bike Schuhe zu kaufen. Problem: Das ist ziemlich preisintensiv und die Auswahl ist riesig.

Derzeit fahre ich normale Bärentatzen, kenne jedoch den Vergleich in Bezug auf Tritt- und Zugkraft zu Klick-Schuhen nicht. Ein sicherer Tritt ist mir schon wichtig und ich vermute, dass vernünftige MTB Bike Schuhe mehr Stabilität in den Tritt bringen

Ich fahre: Cross Country
Bike: Radon ZR Race 8.0 (2010'er Modell)

Wie seht ihr das. Ist der Kauf von MTB Klick-Schuhen und Pedale prinzipiell zu empfehlen? Sind die Verbesserungen in Bezug auf Tritt- und Zugkraft und Trittstabilität dadurch deutlich besser?


Als Pedale habe ich die Shimano Deore XT SPD Pedal PD-M770 favorisiert, MTB Bike-Schuhe den Sidi Giau MTB-Schuh schwarz.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Produkten gemacht und kann mir diesbezüglich seine Meinung mitteilen?


Viele Grüße
Roaky


----------



## hartmeanle (25. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre diesen Northwave :
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Northwave-MTB-Touring-Expedition-schwarz/dp/B002958DRQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1298637745&sr=8-11"]Northwave MTB - Touring Schuh Gore Tex Expedition GTX: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Allerdings hat der vor 2 Jahren 100 Euro gekostet ... !!!

Du mußt mit diesen Schuhen nicht Klickies fahren, der Schuh kommt mit einer komplett verschlossenen Sohle. Wenn du auf Klickies aufrüsten willst, öffnest du die Abdeckung in der Sohle und hast die Schraublöcher frei.
Seit 2005 fahre ich eingeklickt, ja im ersten Jahr waren da ein paar blöde Erlebnisse. Aber glaube mir wenn du ein gutes Klickpedal kaufst wirst du immer mit dem Fuß rechtzeitig auf den Boden kommen.

Ich habe mich von Schimano SPD System verabschiedet, zu empfindlich gegen Schmutz und Schnee. 
Jetzt habe ich Crank Brothers Candy SL ( die SL sind nicht mehr lieferbar ) motiert, man kann besser einsteigen kommt sehr leicht raus und Schutz und Schlamm ist egal.
Die Schuhe solltest du in jedem Fall Probetragen.

bye Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (25. Februar 2011)

Also wenn der Preis wichtig ist:
pd-m520 gibts ab 20 Euro und Funktion ist genauso wie bei den teureren nur etwas schwerer. Fahre die Teile an 3 Rädern. Dreckempfindlichkeit kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Schuhe von Shimano gibts bei hibike mit  teils extremer Reduzierung.

Wenn Du nur fährst und selten schiebst sind solche Raceschuhe in Ordnung. Ich hab die Sidi Eagle 5 mit ähnlicher Sohle. Die Ferse ist sehr schmal, Umknicken im Gelände beim Schieben ist dann die Folge.


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. Februar 2011)

Fahre auch 2x die günstigen M520er, langen,halten und Dreckempfindlich,naja, wenn man mit SPD Schuhen durch tiefen Schlamm watschelt oder es sehr kalt ist und statt Schlamm Schnee,kann das die Cleats verdrecken, aber das ist kein Rießenproblem.

Achte lieber darauf ob du eher einen Race oder Trailschuh brauchst.

Ich hatte vorletztes Jahr Scott Trail SPD Schuhe,die waren im Laufen angenehmer und die Sohle eben nicht ganz so steif,die Sohle war eher Turnschuhmäßig,also gut für jeden Untergrund.

Jetzt habe ich Shimano Race Schuhe und bin damit nicht so glücklich, die Sohle ist zu hart,das Profil fußballschuhmäßig wie bei jedem Race Schuh. Was dann so aussieht das man über Felsen,wenn mal geschoben würde,alles langsamer geht.
Den die Schuhe vermitteln da keine Sicherheit.

Die Shimano Winterschuhe mit Gore Tex sind da etwas besser,aber auch eher unsicher und mit der Race Profilierung vergleichbar.


----------



## Roaky (26. Februar 2011)

Besten Dank für eure Antworten.

Hier kommt nun ein entscheidender Faktor dazu: die Lauftauglichkeit.

Der von mir ausgewählte Sidi MTB-Schuh schaut sehr schmal aus. Ich möchte definitiv auch mal ein paar Schritte mit den Schuhe laufen können. Gelände fahre ich eher weniger, so dass über Felsen klettern, etc. nicht in Frage kommt.

Bei größeren Touren über mehrere Tage möchte ich nicht unbedingt jedesmal im Rucksack kramen müssen, um die Ersatzschuhe rauszusuchen, wenn ich mal eine Pause mache oder doch einen Berg (z. B. Alpenpass) hoch schiebe.

Könnt ihr mir hierzu etwas zur Tauglichkeit dieser Sidi Schuh-Anatomie sagen?


Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## The_Distance (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Schuhe auch die ein oder andere Lauf-/Schiebepassage mitmachen sollen würde ich von den Sidi abraten. Ich kenne das spezielle Modell nicht, habe aber unter anderem auch ein paar Sidi und Sidis sind im allgemeinen eher reine Fahrradschuhe. Das heißt die Sohle ist extrem Steif was beim Fahren zwar gut ist aber längeres Laufen zur Qual macht. Außerdem ist bei den Sidis meißt die Sohle sehr schmal wodurch das Laufen sehr kippelig wird. Aber zum Fahren sind die Sidis sehr gut! Ich denke aber das du mit einem Tourenschuh à la _Northwave Expedition, Suplest Offroad, Specialized Tahoe_ o.ä. zufriedener wirst.


----------



## Roaky (26. Februar 2011)

Okay, vielen Dank für deine Meinung dazu. Ich glaube, dass die Sidi wirklich nur zum biken optimal sind, mehr auch nicht.

Bisher fahre ich mit einem adidas taekwondo Schuh der leicht ist und sich zum fahren und laufen eignet. Mir fehlt nur die Tritt- und Zugkraft die man mit einem Bike Schuh hat und optisch gesehen mag ich die Sidi MTB Schuhe mit Klick System am meisten.


----------



## philluck (26. Februar 2011)

bin vorgestern das erste mal klicks gefahren und bin begeistert. als schuh shimano sh mt 52 (bei hibike mit fast 50% rabatt gekauft) und als pedale hab ich alte shimano mit einer klick- und einer normalseite, sodass man auch mal strampeln kann wenns nicht empfehlenswert ist eingeklickt zu sein. ich fahr nie mehr ohne!


----------



## bronks (26. Februar 2011)

Eines vorab: Ich habe mit Klicks so ca. 40000 km gefahren. Auf dem Rennradl ist es ok, aber auf dem MTB werden die Klicks wieder abgeschafft. Während dem Flug über den Lenker auszuklicken und auf den Beinen zu landen ist eine der einfachsten Übungen, aber trotzdem ist man damit an dem Radl so befestigt, das ordenltich Bewegungsfreiheit fehlt. 




philluck schrieb:


> bin vorgestern das erste mal klicks gefahren und bin begeistert. als schuh shimano sh mt 52 (bei hibike mit fast 50% rabatt gekauft) ...


Ich bin auch immer sehr begeistert, wenn ich etwas neues habe.


----------



## philluck (26. Februar 2011)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich bin auch immer sehr begeistert, wenn ich etwas neues habe.



dann fehlt dir offensichtlich eine gewisse objektivität.


----------



## pixelquantec (26. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre seit Jahren nur mit Klickies. Hab sogar an der Stadtschlampe Klickies, da ich mit Bärentatzen nicht mehr klar komme. Gerade im Gelände fahre ich mit Klicks viel sicherer und den Fuß hat man genauso schnell am Boden wie bei Bärentatzen. Und bei Stürzen hat es bisher immer ausgeklickt.

Nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit fragt man sich, wie man bisher ohne Klickies fahren konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (27. Februar 2011)

Eine große Gefahr darf aber nicht unter den Tisch gekehrt werden:

Da ich nur noch mit clickies fahre, habe ich das Fahren ohne verlernt.
Meine Füße verlieren dann ständig den Kontakt mit den Pedalen.
Also fangt das mit den clickies nie an, ist ähnlich wie beim Rauchen. Es ist eine richtige Sucht.


----------



## norman68 (27. Februar 2011)

@pixelquantec
@Tifftoff

ganu wie diese beiden User es beschreiben kann ich es nur bestätigen. Fahr seit 1995 an all meinen Bike egal was und wo ich fahre nur mit Klickies. Ohne kann ich nicht fahren  Wenn es mich dann mal zur Bodenprobe schickt ist es mir noch nie wegen den Klickies passiert hat dann meist mehr was mit meinem Fahrtalent zu tun


----------



## alex358 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich habe diese Pedale hier:
http://www.profirad.de/shimano-pdm424-mountainbike-pedale-p-1255.html

und diese Schuhe, kann man auch so tragen und für den Preis find ich sie sehr gut.

http://www.bobshop.de/Zubehoer/Rad-...TB-Schuh-Trail-2009.html?campaign=affilinetDE

Fahre schon ca. 2 Jahre mit dieser Kombi und hatte noch keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Roaky (27. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

besten Dank für die vielen Meinungen, sehr interessant.

Wie bereits beschrieben, habe ich den Sidi Giau MTB-Schuh schwarz als Favoriten bestimmt. Nun wurde bereits von Tifftoff erwähnt, dass diese Schuhe ihre Tücken beim laufen besitzen und aufgrund ihrer Anatomie zum umknicken des Fußgelenks führen können.

Als Alternativen wurden Tourenschuh à la _Northwave Expedition, Suplest Offroad, Specialized Tahoe_ o.ä. empfohlen. Irgendwie kann ich mich mit diesen Schuhen überhaupt nicht anfreunden.

Die Sidi Schuhe haben's mir angetan. Nun meine Frage: Gibt es Alternativen zum Sidi Giau MTB-Schuh schwarz die eine ähnliche jedoch auch für kurze Lauf-Strecken geeignete Anatomie besitzen?


Viele Grüße


----------



## norman68 (27. Februar 2011)

Wei schon geschrieben sind all diese Art von Schuhen nicht zum Laufen gemacht. Ich hatte mir sowas auch mal am Gardasee (1997) angetan. Laufen war echter Mist und die Schuhe waren nach einem WE kaputt da die Sohle wech war. Ich hab die Scott All Mountain wenn ich Laufen muß seit Jahren im Einsatzt und mit denen auch in Südtirol bei längeren Laufabschnitten keine Probleme.


----------



## Roaky (27. Februar 2011)

@norman68 Gut zu wissen, danke.

alex358 hat diese Pedale empfohlen: Shimano PD-M424.
@alex: Sind das Hybrid Pedale, also fahrbar mit und ohne Klickschuhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (27. Februar 2011)

Solche Pedale sind nicht zu Empfehlen da normale Schuhe meist eine Weiche Sohle haben und der Klickmechanismus ja aus dem Pedalkörper raussteht. Somit drückt dieser immer in den Schuh was auf tauer sehr unangenehm sein kann an der Fußsohle.


----------



## Tifftoff (27. Februar 2011)

Wenn Ã¼berhaupt, dann die pd-m324, 25Euro ist ein guter Preis. Sind halt recht schwer.

Ich verzichte lieber komplett auf Schuhe ohne Clickies. Deshalb die pd-m520 fÃ¼r 16,50 Euro.

Mit den Sidis kann man schon laufen, bin die eagle mit der gleichen Sohle jahrelang gefahren. Kurze Laufpassagen sind kein Problem, einen Alpencross mit langen Schiebepassagen wÃ¼rde ich nicht machen. Die Ferse ist halt recht hoch und schmal, da knickt man in schwierigem GelÃ¤nde schnell um.

Was mich bei den eagle auch gestÃ¶rt hat, dass der Ratschenverschluss durchrutscht.

Andere Raceschuhe haben das Problem nicht. Wie wÃ¤rs denn mit den Shimanos, die gibts bei hibike recht billig.

Ãbrigens: Die Sidi giau gibts bei actionsports fÃ¼r 99â¬


----------



## Roaky (27. Februar 2011)

Hey tifftoff danke für die vielen Tipps.

Passen die Sidi denn mit der Pedale Shimano Deore XT SPD Pedal PD-M770?


Gruß


----------



## norman68 (27. Februar 2011)

Ja passen


----------



## RetroRider (27. Februar 2011)

Wenn´s wirklich nur darum geht, mit Wettkampf-Speed überall drüberzubrettern (=Cross Country), dann gibt´s keine Alternative zu Klickies.
Für Alles andere (und selbst für CC-Fahrtechniktraining) sind gute Plattformpedale (nicht zu verwechseln mit 08/15-Bärentatzen) auch nicht zu verachten, dann ist auch die Schuh-Auswahl größer.


----------



## brmpfl (28. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe das auch so:


RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn´s wirklich nur darum geht, mit Wettkampf-Speed überall drüberzubrettern (=Cross Country), dann gibt´s keine Alternative zu Klickies.
> Für Alles andere (und selbst für CC-Fahrtechniktraining) sind gute Plattformpedale (nicht zu verwechseln mit 08/15-Bärentatzen) auch nicht zu verachten, dann ist auch die Schuh-Auswahl größer.



Nach diversen Jahren mit Klickies habe ich jetzt auf Plattformpedale umgerüstet und habe jetzt noch 2 Paar 





Roaky schrieb:


> Shimano Deore XT SPD Pedal PD-M770?


 rumliegen


----------



## chinalife (28. Februar 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn´s wirklich nur darum geht, mit Wettkampf-Speed überall drüberzubrettern (=Cross Country), dann gibt´s keine Alternative zu Klickies.
> Für Alles andere (und selbst für CC-Fahrtechniktraining) sind gute Plattformpedale (nicht zu verwechseln mit 08/15-Bärentatzen) auch nicht zu verachten, dann ist auch die Schuh-Auswahl größer.




Hallo,

an welche Plattformpedalen denkst du?

Grüße


----------



## Roaky (28. Februar 2011)

chinalife schrieb:


> Hallo,
> an welche Plattformpedalen denkst du?



Das interessiert mich auch.

Desweiteren: Wie ist die allgemeine Meinung zu Pedalen wo die Klickmöglichkeit nur auf einer Seite besteht?


Gruß
Jens


----------



## RetroRider (28. Februar 2011)

Hab´ neulich erst ein Review geschrieben: Klick.
An meinen Bikes fahre ich beide Pedaltypen - das ergänzt sich wunderbar. Beim Klickie-Einstieg würde ich aber erstmal nur Klickies fahren, um damit vertraut zu werden.
Von Kombipedalen wird im Forum meist abgeraten, das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------



## navpp (28. Februar 2011)

Roaky schrieb:


> Okay, vielen Dank für deine Meinung dazu. Ich glaube, dass die Sidi wirklich nur zum biken optimal sind, mehr auch nicht.
> 
> Bisher fahre ich mit einem adidas taekwondo Schuh der leicht ist und sich zum fahren und laufen eignet. Mir fehlt nur die Tritt- und Zugkraft die man mit einem Bike Schuh hat und optisch gesehen mag ich die Sidi MTB Schuhe mit Klick System am meisten.



Die TKD-Schuhe tu am besten gleich mal weg. Die flexible Sohle ist nur fürs Kicken leiwand, nicht fürs radeln. Mit etwas steiferer Sohle ist die Kraftübertragung besser und das pedalieren strengt weniger an.

Ob dir Click-ins taugen oder nicht musst du selber herausfinden. Theoretisch sind die in allen Belangen von Vorteil. Pedalkontrolle, sicherer Stand, besseres Pedalieren, aber nicht jeder Kopf geht bei den Click-Ins mit. Ich z.B. fahre viel lieber in Turnschuhen am MTB. Das Gefühl eingeklinkt zu sein macht mich langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo Roaky,
Kombipedale habe ich am Trekkingrad und da finde ich sie auch sinnvoll. Am Bike fühle ich mich mit reinen Klickies auch in kniffligen Situationen wohler. Hatte lange auch Sidi-Schuhe, bin seit letztem Jahr auf Specialized unterwegs und damit läßt es sich deutlich besser laufen. Sind wohlgemerkt beides Race-Schuhe.
Mein erster Versuch mit Klickies brachte gleich ein Aha-Erlebnis: Wo kommt denn dauernd der Rückenwind her?
Probleme mit dem Ausklicken hatte ich bisher so gut wie keine, schließlich kann man sich in der Auslösehärte langsam herantasten. Dazu bieten praktisch alle Pedale Stellschrauben.
Platformpedale bringen m.M.n. am CC-Bike vor allem etwas bei Fahrtechnikübungen wie Bunny-Hop etc.. Vielleicht kommst Du ja später mal günstig an ein paar solcher Pedale für´s Fahrtechniktraining.
cännondäler


----------



## navpp (28. Februar 2011)

Am Rennrad hab ich die Klickies auch geliebt! Mal eben ein Moped (in .at 45km/h) überholen und den fassungslosen Mopedtreiber freundlich anlächeln  Herrlich!


----------



## Roaky (1. März 2011)

Besten Dank für eure Tipps die ich sehr aufschlussreich finde, vor allem



> Die TKD-Schuhe tu am besten gleich mal weg. Die flexible Sohle ist nur  fürs Kicken leiwand, nicht fürs radeln. Mit etwas steiferer Sohle ist  die Kraftübertragung besser und das pedalieren strengt weniger an.




Ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert:


> Mein erster Versuch mit Klickies brachte gleich ein Aha-Erlebnis: Wo kommt denn dauernd der Rückenwind her?



@cännondäler: Welche Specialized Schuhe besitzt du, bzw. kennst du empfehlenswerte Modelle?


Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Bastian 8 (1. März 2011)

Zum Thema Kombipedale:

Ich habe sie damals bei meinem Rad für ca. 10 dazubekommen (die von Shimano PD-M324), weil die mit den orginalen verrechnet wurden und im Angebot waren. War einsteiger in den Sport und habe auch erst 6 Monate später die ersten Klickschuhe gehabt. Im Garten ein wenig geübt, damit man nicht an der Ampel hinfällt - ist mir bis jetzt auch gelungen - 30 min später mit normalen Schulen in die Stadt gefahren und jedes mal mit dem Schuh von der Pedale abgehoben 
Die Kombination finde ich im Sommer meist störend (manchmal drehen zum einklicken), da ich auch nur mal in die Stadt fast immer die billigen Lidlklickschuhe anziehe (mit den ist das laufen so mitelmäßig, da schön breit aber vorn halt die Cleats). Doch jetzt im Winter finde ich sie dann wieder echt genial, weil man auch mal die normalen Wintertrekkingschuhe zum radln anziehen kann. 
Mein Fazit: Wer kann sollte sie normale Klickpedale für den Sommer kaufen und im Winter bei Bedarf einfach auf Plattformpedale wechseln.


----------



## cännondäler__ (1. März 2011)

Hallo Roaky, 
ich habe den "Comp MTB" von Specialized für um die 130 Euro. Aber auch der ähnliche "Sport MTB" reicht völlig am Anfang: http://www.bike-sport.de/schuhe.6.15.html
cännondäler


----------



## chinalife (1. März 2011)

Ich fahre momentan diese:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...XC-Schuhe-black-triton-metallic-Mod-2011.html

Das ist so ziemlich das beste mM was man tragen kann. Allerdings fahr ich mittlerweile mehr AM und suche mir nun ein neues paar. Die Spe Trails sind sehr gut. Aber da frag ich mich eben ob mit klicks oder ohne ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2011)

chinalife schrieb:


> Ich fahre momentan diese:
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...XC-Schuhe-black-triton-metallic-Mod-2011.html
> 
> Das ist so ziemlich das beste mM was man tragen kann. Allerdings fahr ich mittlerweile mehr AM und suche mir nun ein neues paar. Die Spe Trails sind sehr gut. Aber da frag ich mich eben ob mit klicks oder ohne ...



Ich hab ne Specialized Trail 120 und mir gerade nen Satz Wellgo D10 angebaut (eine Seite Plattform mit 8 Pins andere Klick). Und der Trail 120 hat auf der Plattformseite nur dann festen Stand wenn man mit den vereinzelten Stollen zufällig nen Pin trifft. Evtl. hat der 110er mehr Profil, den gabs nur letztes Jahr nicht in 47, deshaln hab ich den 120er zum selben Preis bekommen. Beim 120er ist die Sohle beim Laufen schon grenzwertig weil sie sehr steif ist.

Ich werd mir vemutlich demnächst mal den neuen Shimano AM45 zulegen, denke der wird mi dem D10 besser harmonieren. Die Trail behalte ich dann aber ggf. für Touren oder so. Ich komm nämlich hervorragend mit dem BG-Fußbett der Specis klar.


----------



## Hajowa (2. März 2011)

hey,
also ich bin vor 2 Jahren noch mit Klicks gefahren war zufrieden!! 
bis ich dann das freeriden angefangen habe.
ich war mir einfach sicherer im trail ohne klicks und habe mir daher
flats besorgt!!
ich fahre mit flats auch touren! du hast halt nur trittkraft und kannst nicht ziehen!
bei cross country würde ich dir KLICKS empfehlen!
grüße Jens


----------



## IceQ- (2. März 2011)

Schuhe nimmst du am besten das, worin *du dich* am wohlsten fühlst.
Ich habe bspw. welche mit echtem Profil und mit Schnürsenkeln, weil ich sie auch zum Biketragen in den Alpen brauche, wo die Standard Plastikbomber mit Klettverschluss und ohne Profil eine Katastrohpe sind...


Pedale kann icht nur die Eggbeater empfehlen, weil 4 seitiger Einstieg und es geht ab 30 los. Dreckempfindlichkeit gibt es nicht, weil das System einfach ganz anders ausgelegt ist.

Ich finde die sind sogar gut fürs "freeriden" sofern leute mir hier erlauben mit Klickies zu freeriden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. März 2011)

Egbeaters funktionieren nach meiner Erfahrung aber nur bis zu ner bestimmten Schuhgröße ganz gut im technischen. Ich hab 47 und bin in letzter Zeit immer wieder beim Ausklicken durch den großen Auslösewinkel an der Kurbel hängen geblieben was dann zu blöden rudereien geführt hat...
Aber mit den D10 gehts, da fahr ich beim "freeriden" bergab die Plattformseit und kann bergauf die Klickseit nutzen


----------



## RetroRider (3. März 2011)

Bastian 8 schrieb:


> [...] und jedes mal mit dem Schuh von der Pedale abgehoben
> [...]



In meiner Funktion als Rechtschreibnazi muss ich darauf hinweisen, daß "von den Pedale*n*" mit "n" an dieser Stelle ausnahmsweise mal richtig gewesen wäre...


----------



## elmono (3. März 2011)

Bevor du Klicks kaufst, nur so als Denkanstoss: Lektüre A und Lektüre B.


----------



## navpp (3. März 2011)

Ich hab das aus anderer Quelle auch schon gelesen, da ist sicher was dran.

Achtung für den unerfahrenen Leser englischer Radliteratur: Clipless pedals sind Klickies (auch wenns so klingt als wären damit Bärentatzen gemeint - Die Namensgebung kommt davon, dass man die "Clips", also die Haken und Schlaufen in die man früher eingestiegen ist weglässt und durch so eine Sicherheitsbindung ersetzt) Zumindest ich bin mal über die Namensgebung gestolpert!


----------



## cännondäler__ (3. März 2011)

Hallo,
der Typ aus elmonos Quelle hat in vielerlei Recht, ich finde er verschweigt aber ein kleines Detail: Die bessere Kraftübertragung von steifen Sohlen ist mit keinem Wort erwähnt (oder habe ich es überlesen?). Ich bin absolut überzeugt, daß der Typ Recht hat mit der Aussage, daß man mit entsprechenden weichen Sohlen und guten Flatpedals jederzeit genug Verbindung zwischen Pedal und Fuß hat. Leider verpufft aber bei ständig nachgebenden Sohlen ein Teil der Energie in Verformungsarbeit.
Es gibt hier im Forum auch ein paar nette Bilder von durch Flatpedals aufgerissene Unterschenkel.
Wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe sind für mich zum Fahrtechnik üben Flatpedals erste Wahl. Und wenn das mit den weichen Sohlen nicht wäre, dann wären die auch für CC-Racer eine Option. Bis dahin fahre ich in den meisten Fällen lieber Klickies!
cännondäler


----------



## navpp (3. März 2011)

Der Vorteil von Klickies ist mMn. vor allem, dass man ein größeres Reportoire  an verschiedenen "Strokestyles" fahren kann und dadurch einfach weniger schnell ermüdet. Mal zieht man mehr, mal tritt man mehr, mal schiebt man die Füße ausgeprägter nach vorn und mal zieht man sie mehr zurück. Dabei wird dann eben jeweils eine andere Muskulatur "stärker" belastet. 

Mein Problem ist aber, dass mich die Klicks mental so sehr einschränken, dass ich sie am MTB nicht gerne mag. Aber ausprobieren ist in jedem Fall sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roaky (4. März 2011)

Nun habe ich noch eine Frage zur Größe. Wie bereits beschrieben interessiere ich mich für den Sidi Giau MTB-Schuh schwarz. Nach einer Messung meiner Fußlänge (~ 29 cm mit dünnen Socken) errechnete ich die Schuhgröße 48. Ich habe gelesen, dass man Sidi MTB Schuhe generell eine Nummer größer bestellen soll, da diese klein ausfallen. Somit benötige ich die Schuhgröße 49.

Ich habe keinen Webshop gefunden, der diese Schuhgröße für MTB Schuhe anbietet. Das wundert mich sehr. Meine Sportschuhe haben i. d. R. die Schuhgröße 44/45.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?


Gruß
Jens


----------



## elmono (4. März 2011)

Vielleicht rechnest du besser noch mal nach? Ich habe z.B. 30,5cm lange Füße, was in Etwa 48 entspricht, und sich mit Wikipedia deckt.


----------



## Roaky (4. März 2011)

> Ich habe z.B. 30,5cm lange Füße, was in Etwa 48 entspricht



Na das passt doch, meine Füße sind 29,5 cm lang und damit komme ich laut dieser Tabelle auf die Schuhgröße 49, die es nirgends von Sidi zu kaufen gibt!?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. März 2011)

Also diese Maßtabellen halte ich mal für fürn Popo. Ich trage normalerweise 46 manchmal 45, bei den meisten Bikeschuhen lieg ich dann bei 47. Aber ums anprobieren wirst du eh nicht rum kommen, kann auch sein dass der Sidi überhaupt nicht zu deinem Fuss passt, größer oder kleiner ausfällt als gedacht, oder oder oder. Am besten bestellt man mehrere per Kreditkarte, probiert in ruhe an und schickt es zügig zurück. Dann muss man nicht großartig mit Kohle in Vorlage gegen. Oder man geht in nen Laden.


----------



## navpp (4. März 2011)

Bei mir siehts genauso aus. Meine RR-Schuhe sind von Spezialized (47er) - im Vergleich zu Produkten anderer Hersteller waren die schön breit. Ich rate dir in ein Geschäft zu gehen - Katalogbestellungen gehen prinzipiell 3 mal zurück bis du welche hast die dir passen. Ausnahme natürlich, du weißt es ganz genau was du brauchst.


----------



## Roaky (4. März 2011)

Hallo,

nochmals danke für die zahlreichen Tipps. Heute bin ich zum Händler meines Vertrauens gegangen und habe mich intensiv beraten lassen. Letzten Endes sind es sogar die von mir anvisierten Schuhe Sidi Giau schwarz 2010 in Größe 46 geworden. Die neuen Pedalen sind bereits montiert, Shimano Deore XT SPD PD-M770.

Eine Frage: Die Schuhe haben insgesamt vier Muttern, je zwei nebeneinander. Die Klickverschlüsse habe ich an den beiden vorderen Schrauben befestigt und justiert. Die beiden hinteren Schrauben sind ungenutzt. An den Pedalen habe ich die Schraube zur Ausstiegsstärke auf Minus gedreht.

Passt das alles soweit, oder gibt es noch etwas wichtiges zu beachten?


Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## 122kg (4. März 2011)

Roaky schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> besten Dank für die vielen Meinungen, sehr interessant.
> 
> Wie bereits beschrieben, habe ich den Sidi Giau MTB-Schuh schwarz als Favoriten bestimmt.


 
Also Sidi muss es ja nicht unbdingt für einen Radon-Boy sein. Kuck doch mal bei rose. Da gibts billische Schuhe!


----------



## Roaky (4. März 2011)

> Also Sidi muss es ja nicht unbdingt für einen Radon-Boy sein.


Haha, alles klar. 

Würde mich aber wirklich über seriöse Antworten freuen, danke.


----------



## 122kg (4. März 2011)

rose.de war ernst gemeint. Gute Qualität zu kleinem Preis! ;-)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. März 2011)

Roaky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nochmals danke für die zahlreichen Tipps. Heute bin ich zum Händler meines Vertrauens gegangen und habe mich intensiv beraten lassen. Letzten Endes sind es sogar die von mir anvisierten Schuhe Sidi Giau schwarz 2010 in Größe 46 geworden. Die neuen Pedalen sind bereits montiert, Shimano Deore XT SPD PD-M770.
> 
> ...



Ja, musst du. Nämlich den wichtigsten Punkt bei der Montage, die korrekte Ausrichtung! 
Erstens müssen die Cleats unter deinen Fußballen sitzen. Dafür die Schuhe anziehen und erfühlen wo die Fußballen sitzen. Dass markieren, dann den Cleat in Schu längsachse montieren und probieren ob die Knie damit klarkommen. 

oder einfach HIER LESEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roaky (4. März 2011)

@Lt.AnimalMother: Super, danke für die Tipps. Die Cleats habe ich so wie beschrieben ausgestattet. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es in der Praxis aussieht. Die Ausstiegsschrauben habe ich auf Minus gedreht. So ist der Austrittswinkel am weichesten.


Gruß
Jens





> rose.de war ernst gemeint. Gute Qualität zu kleinem Preis! ;-)


Hör bitte mit der Schleichwerbung auf. Da kaufe ich nichts.


----------



## RetroRider (5. März 2011)

Roaky schrieb:


> [...] gibt es noch etwas wichtiges zu beachten?
> [...]



Ja, die Dinger heissen Pedale. Das Pedal - die Pedale. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.
Ach ja, und die Cleats müssen richtig ausgerichtet sein, aber das wurde ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## toyoraner (5. März 2011)

Ich bin ca. 3 Jahre das PD-M324 Kombipedal gefahren. In schwierigem Gelände wollte ich mir einfach die Option lassen, nicht eingeklickt zu sein, da am Anfang Unerfahrenheit vorhanden ist bzw. wie Einige hier schon schrieben, ich mental auch eine Unsicherheit hatte, wegen Sturz und so. Dann bin ich während der ersten Touren eingeklickt blöderweise 2-3x fast im Stand umgekippt bin, weil ich nicht rechtzeitig daran gedacht habe, das da ne Verbindung ist*ggg*, einmal gings fast schief, da ich Richtung Straße geflogen bin und ein vorbeifahrendes Auto zum Glück ausweichen konnte! Das hat mich ne Weile richtig blockiert. Auf der Straße bin ich nur mit Bärentatze gefahren und sobald das Gelände etwas Anspruchsvoller wurde auch. Nun, letztes Jahr habe ich vor allem Fahrtechnik intensiv geübt. Das hat mir die nötige Sicherheit wiedergegeben und habe mir nun für die neues Saison die 520 geholt, also komplett Klickies. Denn auf den Bärentatzen bin ich auch oft abgerutscht beim Fahren im Gelände bzw. der Kraftschluss ist einfach nicht so gut mit den Schuhen, welche ne relativ harte Sohle haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. März 2011)

Der mangelnde Grip dürfte wohl auch der Grund sein weshalb so gut wie keiner mehr mit ner normalen Bärentatze unterwegs ist. Entweder Plattform mit Pins oder Klick. Bärentatze würde ich mir nie wieder dranschrauben.

Oder Wellgo D20 wenn man nen Kombipedal sucht. Die haben (zumindest im derzeitigen Neuzustand) auch nicht die Neigung sich selbsttätig auf eine Seite zu drehen. Die Lager sind schön sämig, ich hoffe das bleibt über Laufzeit auch so. Somit reicht ne halbe Kurbelumdrehung mit einem Fuß um das Pedal zu drehen wenn man die Falsche seit erwischt hat.


----------



## Yossarian (5. März 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, musst du. Nämlich den wichtigsten Punkt bei der Montage, die korrekte Ausrichtung!
> Erstens müssen die Cleats unter deinen Fußballen sitzen. Dafür die Schuhe anziehen und erfühlen wo die Fußballen sitzen. Dass markieren, dann den Cleat in Schu längsachse montieren und probieren ob die Knie damit klarkommen.
> 
> oder einfach HIER LESEN



Gerade ausrichten ist für mich jedenfalls nicht richtig.
Steh ungezwungen hin und schau wie deine Füße ausgerichtet sind. Bei den meisten leuten etwas V-förmig. So müssen dann auch die Cleats ausgerichtet sein, dann gibts keine Knieprobleme.
Gerade ist eine Zwangshaltung, zwar sind die Cleats winkelbeweglich, aber immer mit einem gewissen Widerstand und der geht aufs Knie.


----------



## Roaky (5. März 2011)

> Gerade ausrichten ist für mich jedenfalls nicht richtig ...



Deine Argumente kann ich gut nachvollziehen und machen auch Sinn. Bei der Kaufberatung im Geschäft meinte der Fachmann auch, dass ich die Cleats an der Längsachse exakt ausrichten soll.

Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Füße ein V bilden. Sie stehen also nicht exakt parallel. Daher werde ich die Cleats individuell zu meinen Füßen ausrichten.

Also danke für den Tipp.


Gruß
Jens


----------



## Roaky (7. März 2011)

Hallo,

habe doch noch eine Frage: Die neuen Pedale werden mit einem 8mm Imbus-Schlüssel fest gezogen. Nachdem ich beide Pedale an den Kurbeln per Hand festgedreht habe, wollte ich diese mit dem Imbus Schlüssel festziehen. Die Schraube der Pedale konnte  ich max. 2-3 mm festziehen mehr nicht. Das wundert mich, weil ich den Eindruck habe das die Pedale so kaum richtig festgezurrt sind. Die Pedale erfahren Schwerkräfte beim ausklicken der Schuhe, so dass diese wirklich richtig fest sitzen müssen.

Könnt ihr den Sachverhalt bestätigen?


Gruß
Jens


----------



## navpp (7. März 2011)

Schwerkraft erfahren die Pedale weil sie Masse besitzen, oder wolltest du Scherkräfte schreiben?  Wie auch immer, wenns um den korrekten Anzug von Schraubverbindungen geht ist eine Längenangabe nicht sinnvoll. Eine Schraubverbindung ist auch nicht gezurrt sondern geschraubt. Am besten du organisierst dir einen Drehmomentschlüssel, bringst das korrekte Anzugsdrehmoment in Erfahrung und schraubst die Pedale damit fest. Fertig. Wahrscheinlich benötigst du einen Schlüssel mit Einstellbereich bis 20Nm. 
Als Alternative kannst du den Inbusschlüssel auch mit einer Federwaage drehen. Dabei musst du die Länge des Hebels messen und die entsprechende Kraft ausrechnen, mit der du daran anziehen musst um das gewünschte Drehmoment zu erzielen. Dann hängst du die Waage im korrekten Abstand an den Schlüssel und ziehst mit dem ausgerechneten Wert an. Bisschen umständlich, aber für 2 Schraubverbindungen würd ich kein Werkzeug kaufen. Federwaage hast du vielleicht.


----------



## Roaky (7. März 2011)

Hallo navpp,


besten Dank für deine Tipps zu meiner Frage. Genau, ich meine Scherkräfte. 

Eine Federwaage habe ich leider auch nicht, der 8 mm Imbusschlüssel war schon schwer zu finden. Reicht es nicht, wenn ich die Pedalschraube mit dem Imbusschlüssel so fest ziehe, wie es geht? Oder ist generell die Montage im Bike Geschäft empfehlenswert, wenn das nötige Werkzeug fehlt?


Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (7. März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich hab mir noch nie Gedanken über die korrekte Befestigung meiner Pedale gemacht, ich schraub die einfach an.

"So fest wie es geht" ist oft der Gedanke kurz bevor du ein Gewinde abdrehst, das lass mal lieber. "So fest wie es geht" ist auch bei jedem Menschen unterschiedlich, ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Kaliber bist.

Nimm den Inbus so, dass du das kurze Stück als Hebel benutzt und zieh an so fest es deine Finger zulassen. Danach kannst du den Inbus umdrehen und noch ein wenig nachziehen, das sollte dann eigentlich reichen. Kontorlliere dann nach einigen Fahrten ob noch alles passt. Wirst sehen, ist kein Thema.


----------



## kangal (7. März 2011)

Roaky schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Nun meine Frage: Gibt es Alternativen zum Sidi Giau MTB-Schuh schwarz die eine ähnliche jedoch auch für kurze Lauf-Strecken geeignete Anatomie besitzen?



Ich denke diese Frage kann niemand seriös beantworten. Sagt jemand ja, heisst dass der Schuh passt ihm gut und er kann darin tagelang beschwerdefrei fahren (und laufen...). Das heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass dieser Schuh an deinen Füßen ebenso gut funktioniert. Ausprobieren und dann weitersehen.

Thema Klickies: Ich fahre nur mit, egal ob Alp-X,Tour, oder CC.


----------



## Tifftoff (7. März 2011)

Mach vor allem etwas Fett auf das Pedalgewinde.
Stahl-Alu bildet oft eine unlösbare Verbindung.


----------

